# This can't be happening...



## Tsuna (Aug 25, 2013)

I have Grizzly in my town, and I was trying to get him and another villager out. Grizzly finally pinged today and I talked to him, Went with the second option and He decided to stay. I really wanted him gone so I returned to the home menu and close the game to try it again. I've done this with a few villagers when I want them gone and they decide to stay... But this time, I was going in and it says my saved data is corrupted... ; v ;

I'm crying right now. I had quite a few of my dreamies... My items... Everything is just gone. 
My Marshal.. My Marina.. My Shep.. My Fang... My Genji... They're all gone. I was going to get Beau in a trade for my Bam but now I can't. ; v ; 
I wish I never returned to the home menu! ; n ;

I need some comfort right now, Has this ever happened to anyone? I returned to the home menu and closed the game so many times before this and nothing went wrong. Why, why,why. v n v

I urge everyone to exercise caution when returning to the home menu and closing the game without saving..

Anyway, Here's to new beginnings!



Starting villages- Gigi, Bam<3, Gala, Peggy and FANG<3

Look what I found today after a bit of time traveling!!  ; u ;

My favorite villager Marshal Is BACK <33 Now I don't have to take the one that was going to be given to me for free! ; u ;



***I made a blog on here for my new town, Lightlea<3 http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?1711-The-start-of-a-new-Beginning***


----------



## Mint (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had my town corrupt before, but not from going to the home menu. D:
I'm so sorry! Starting over isn't easy, especially when you have so many things unlocked and villagers that you like.
If you need any fruit, tools or anything, please let me know!


----------



## Chiantye (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh wow I'm so sorry! ;o;
I never knew your game can corrupt from going to the home menu!D:


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 25, 2013)

This is why I always save my game before I quit. <<; I've never thought doing that was healthy for the game. I'm super paranoid like that.

Sorry for your loss though! *offers tea and cookies* D: Have some sweets.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 25, 2013)

I always save too, I never thought it was a good idea to just quit without saving.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

Are you playing a digital copy of the game? 

Also, don't feel too down about it... you can make it back up again! It's not as if the game is broken. :] Think about it: the game hasn't even been out three months yet (unless you're playing a Japanese or Korean copy of the game) so it will be easy enough to make the progress back up again. It's much better than being a year down the line and losing all of your progress.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh. My. God.
Your file can corrupt just from going to the menu?
Well, bye reset tricks! Cannot risk losing my Phoebe - no, no, no!

With this information, this game just got harder. Oh my God..
I'm sick in the stomach right now. Ugh. I feel so bad.. 
Oh no.. :'(

Can I ask this: were you using the digital or the cartridge version?


----------



## Ade4265 (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish there was some way to backup data from a cartridge.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 25, 2013)

:0 NOOOO
I would freak out if that happened to me 
I hope you can start up again and get your dreamies back 
<3 <3 <3
;-; Were you playing on a cartridge or digital version?


----------



## JCnator (Aug 25, 2013)

Hmm... Not sure if the frequent HOME Menu accesses while ACNL is running are the root of the saved data corruption. It doesn't even matter if your copy is physical or digital.

The thing is, it's extremely difficult to accurately pinpoint what actually causes the data to corrupt. The game itself is so poorly coded that the corrupting can randomly occurs at any given moment, as a sizeable amount of reports over the Internet suggested. It seems like that some 3DS systems are more prone of that problem than the others, as my experience with my vanilla JPN 3DS evidenced a lot. It crashed enough times to tell that my old 3DS is kinda defective (other games on it worked flawlessly). I've performed a System Transfer to my newer 3DS LL, and the game never crashed afterwards, regardless on how long I play in a single sitting.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 25, 2013)

Ouch, I feel bad for you!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh no. I'm so sorry! I've heard all this nasty stuff about corrupted saves, so I've been avoiding going to the home menu or even putting the game in sleep mode. It's terrible that this is literally the worst game to have these issues with, and yet it seems to be somewhat common.

If you need a little bit of help getting back on your feet, please just let me know. I don't know if I can be of any help getting back your dream villagers (I can help search for them if you want!), but I'd be happy to provide stuff like fruits and whatnot. Or items that you had in your home. Sorry I can't do more. D: I know that all that can't even come close to replacing your town and your villagers, but I'm sure that you'll find them again someday if you want to start over~


----------



## catman_ (Aug 25, 2013)

sucks.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 25, 2013)

OmygoshIcan'teven *^* I freak out everytime I save/close the screen. I remember when I was little I would *DIE* if my town would reset in WW. I'd accomplished so much!


----------



## Fame (Aug 25, 2013)

omg, thats awful >.< if you need anything like fruit, tools, flowers or furniture just message me!
one time my game was taking longer than usual to save and i thought i was gonna have to power off and risk corruption but luckily it saved eventually. id be so mad losing my 100mil bells and dreamies.


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, I didn't know Save Corruption can stem from entering the Home screen Menu...

Always Save before letting the game go to ZzzzZZzZzzzz!  New Rule!  ^-^

Best of luck, Tsuna!


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

Nooo I feel sorry for you! D: 
Hope you can build your game up again and re-build your town :c


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Aug 25, 2013)

There really isn't a way to back up saved data? On the Playstation Vita you can back up saved data, from a cartridge or otherwise. I think to restore the saved data, you must override your current file, so it really was intended as a back up only option. As a Ps+ user, it backs up to their cloud. With the Vita being a competitor, you'd think Nintendo would have come up with some kind of solution... That's scary. I have backups... of my backups D: Not having a backup is like taking my entire life savings out in cash and waving it at a crowd...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 25, 2013)

You can't make data backups on NL. I'm so sorry, I hope you can re-build your town!


----------



## whimsu (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry ;__;
Like someone else said, at least you haven't been playing it for longer and then this happened, but still, I know it must suck. :c


----------



## Happy-Toast (Aug 25, 2013)

Why does this game seem to corrupt so much? Like every three days I hear about this happening to someone!
It's making me paranoid to even turn on my 3DS. Does this sort of thing happen to other games?


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow. I'm sorry. If you need any help with fruits n stuff don't be afraid to PM me. 

Is there a specific moment when you exited? Like where you entering a room or something like that?


----------



## scarletempress (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, I didn't know that your game is able to corrupt by itself! I'm sorry to hear that! D:


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2013)

this actually kinda makes me scared now
how am i going to do the reset trick

ive gotten a few of my dreamies already and have my house done and i would be really upset if that all went down the drain

im sorry 
if you need anything ill be willing to help!


----------



## Mint (Aug 25, 2013)

Kippla said:


> You can't make data backups on NL. I'm so sorry, I hope you can re-build your town!



You can make backups with the digital copy by copying the data onto a computer, but it must be done after you've finished playing. Every single time you've finished playing, backup. As soon as the game is started up again, the backedup data is no longer good.
My Japanese town has a tendency to corrupt and the backedup data has saved it once before (but not on two other occasions; that was before I knew how to backup the data).


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel for your loss of all that time and effort you have put in to the game. I hope that you will find that people are helpful and willing to give to people who have lost here on these forums! I bet in no time you will have your new town in top shape.


----------



## Tsuna (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind words everyone. I don't expect anyone to go out of their way to help me, This was a thread to vent and to warn about going to the home menu and ending the game without saving. I'll definitely wont be doing that anymore. ; n ;

Also, To answer some questions : I was playing from a cartridge-I exited and quit the game at the end of my conversation with Gizzly.

The thing that really made me sad was that I lost my Dreamies. v n v Marshal and Marina in particular... Marshal was my first camper ever. ; n ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG guys! I got Fang back <33 (And Bam, Who I was going to trade for Beau!!) ; u ;
What are the chances of that? I feel a bit better. :')


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I rarely save my game, I just leave it in sleep mode when I'm done (ACNL is the only game I play) and I go to the home menu to do other things whenever I want// If I'm doing the reset trick, and I will continue doing this lol. But that sucks


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 26, 2013)

Tsuna said:


> Also, To answer some questions : I was playing from a cartridge-I exited and quit the game at the end of my conversation with Gizzly.



Well that's scary. Ugh.


----------



## beffa (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't know your file can corrupt just from going to the menu... I would literally die. I always go back to the home screen to add people or close my DS for long periods with the game running behind the home screen or just on... I should be more careful. I'm sorry to hear this has happened ;_;


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 26, 2013)

Let me know if you'd liek anything. Sets tools fruits. Anything.

Don't worry about the request, I'm wealthy enough to where idgaf. Just shoot me a pm.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Hmm... Not sure if the frequent HOME Menu accesses while ACNL is running are the root of the saved data corruption. It doesn't even matter if your copy is physical or digital.
> 
> The thing is, it's extremely difficult to accurately pinpoint what actually causes the data to corrupt. The game itself is so poorly coded that the corrupting can randomly occurs at any given moment, as a sizeable amount of reports over the Internet suggested. It seems like that some 3DS systems are more prone of that problem than the others, as my experience with my vanilla JPN 3DS evidenced a lot. It crashed enough times to tell that my old 3DS is kinda defective (other games on it worked flawlessly). I've performed a System Transfer to my newer 3DS LL, and the game never crashed afterwards, regardless on how long I play in a single sitting.



How do you know it's poorly coded?


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 26, 2013)

Jesus the horror, I'm so sorry.

Do you have an original 3DS or a 3DS XL Tsuna? 

BigJC7's comment brought up a question, are regular 3DSes more prone to corruption?


----------



## Tsuna (Aug 26, 2013)

You're so kind Pidjiken and everyone. I may take some of you up on your offers. Mainly for fruit just because I'd feel terrible taking anything else. I believe I had all the types in Ord (My corrupted town...)
@ Kiwi34fruit-I have a purple original 3ds. Purple is my favorite colour <3


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll be pming you.


----------



## Filly (Aug 26, 2013)

That really, really sucks.  So sorry that happened to you.  Like Tina said, at least it's just a couple of months' work gone instead of a year or more... :l

Can you verify it was exiting to the home menu that caused this?  Some of the posts here are saying that save corruption is really common in this game, and if you exited to the home menu without saving so many times in the past without problems, maybe that's not what caused your data to corrupt, and it was a coincidence or something.

I'm not trying to tell you to keep quitting the game without saving if it makes you uneasy now (which is definitely understandable); I'm just wondering if it might be jumping the gun a bit to blame the corruption specifically on this and for people to be saying "WELL I'm never doing the reset trick again!!"  And if you *can* verify that was the cause, obviously that would also be really useful information to have.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 26, 2013)

That Sucks
i constantly go to the home menu for resets, to get villagers pics etc


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 26, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> That Sucks
> i constantly go to the home menu for resets, to get villagers pics etc



Same here  oh man... Now I'm scared. I really do it a lot... Uggggh... 
Tsuna I'm so sorry this happened to you...


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the chances of it happening are rare.

Have you tried getting on recently? I've had time when I'm on at 6 AM, the game says it got corrupted, and then I opened it again and it was fine. I've probably only quit without saving 3-4 times, but now I get why Resetti is all like "DOOD".

Try making a new character as well, if it allows you. My game's never _really_ corrupted, so I wouldn't know if you can still do all the same things before loading your town. If you can, you might be able to get some of your stuff back to transfer to other people before you reset or whatever, and maybe get some villagers reserved.

^-^ Lemme know if you need anything. I don't have a lot of money, but if you PM me your dreamies, I can probably help you find them. And I have a lot of medals, so I'd be willing to buy you a bunch of bushes and such from the island.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 26, 2013)

i dont mind giving fruit/furniture/bells!! i dont really have much in my town though but i would love to help!!
because if i was in this situation i would be sad


i do hope you get your dreamies back, i already have a quite a few of mine and i would be too upset to even make a new town if mine went corrupted
though im not sure if the cause was going to the home screen?? if it was then nintendo needs to fix that asap. maybe another weird glitch thing??


----------



## majnin (Aug 26, 2013)

It's a game, it's not your life. It's a terrible loss but you'll get through it


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 26, 2013)

majnin said:


> It's a game, it's not your life. It's a terrible loss but you'll get through it



True, but as a long-time gamer, I will say that losing hours of work due to a game over is bad enough. But to lose many, many hours of a game due to a save corruption is worse. Those are hours of your life and of the game that you are never, ever getting back. In a game like NL, where there's DLC and region exclusive holiday items that can be difficult to get again, it can be incredibly frustrating. I can completely understand where the original poster is coming from.

Original poster - I know you've had lots of offers to help you. I can do so too. My life is getting less hectic and I was going to start up my DLC service again in another week or two, but I'm happy to help you sooner if you'd like. If you want any of the already released DLC for any region that is catalog re-orderable, I can give it to you for no charge.


----------



## DrPokePonyCrosser (Aug 26, 2013)

I know how hard it can be to lose all that hard work, I know I would be devastated if that happened to me, but perhaps maybe you can start over and possibly create a better town =]


----------



## clovetic (Aug 26, 2013)

so sorry to hear that! i am really freaked out now, i have a digital copy and i heard they can be more prone to corrupted saves.

i am literally paranoid everytime i enter the save screen. seriously nintendo, offer some patches or something!


----------



## majnin (Aug 26, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> True, but as a long-time gamer, I will say that losing hours of work due to a game over is bad enough. But to lose many, many hours of a game due to a save corruption is worse. Those are hours of your life and of the game that you are never, ever getting back. In a game like NL, where there's DLC and region exclusive holiday items that can be difficult to get again, it can be incredibly frustrating. I can completely understand where the original poster is coming from.
> 
> Original poster - I know you've had lots of offers to help you. I can do so too. My life is getting less hectic and I was going to start up my DLC service again in another week or two, but I'm happy to help you sooner if you'd like. If you want any of the already released DLC for any region that is catalog re-orderable, I can give it to you for no charge.



I'm also saying this as a long time gamer. I've had hacked accounts and corrupted data left right and center. I know how devastating it is. But sometimes you have to take a step back and think 'This is only a game. It's a lot of wasted time, but it's not my life and there's nothing I can do now'


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 26, 2013)

This is really starting to scare me. I feel that Nintendo are forgoing the standard software QA that they did in the past. It's that, or that they don't trust their users when it comes to cheating with gamesaves, so they thought it would be better to prevent it in the first place. That doesn't make any sense to me, and I feel that Nintendo are being negligent in this matter.

At least in the UK, if a product does not allow you to take adequate steps to protect yourself, like say...a table saw with no guard by default, then that product is not fit for purpose. I would encourage anyone to let Nintendo hear your voice on this matter. Remember what Nintendo says about their responsibility: "to put smiles on the faces of everyone we touch."  We need to hold them to that.

Tsuna, if you need any help or items, please let me know, and I can arrange something for ya.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 26, 2013)

oh my god. that's awful. 

i feel so awful for you. i'd literally be crying.


----------



## Tsuna (Aug 27, 2013)

He's moving in purely by Chance~~!! ; u ;


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 27, 2013)

YAY Tsuna!!! It's like your game is trying to make it up to you =') I'm so happy that you're getting him back!!


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't worry about it!
There's far more problems in the world!
If you want Shep- When he given me his pic I'll let you know!


----------



## Tsuna (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm more or less over my corrupt save now. 
I understand I may have over reacted, I just spent so much time playing AC and getting my dream villagers.

At least this time around, I like my town map better, and I at least have Marshal and Fang back plus my Bam (whom i'm trading for beau~!)

@Moonbunny- It does seem like that doesn't it? xD
Either that or I'm just extremely lucky~! * u *


----------



## Electricbluewolf (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't worry you are not over-reacting! I've had quite a few corrupt save files on my games(but luckily never AC) and each one really cringes with your heart- it happened on Kingdom Heart: Chain of Memories-spent nearly all my day on it for about 6 months then it deleted as the file had corrupted. I never have played it again since I didn't want to think about thebours I had played it :L

But well done for restarting- If you need anything, let me know


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 27, 2013)

That sucks 
Do you need any fruit? I have all the native fruits, and some of the island ones.


----------



## Neu (Aug 27, 2013)

Wait a sec.. Just by going to home menu? Did you mean closing the game without saving, like you press X while in home menu to close the game?

If it's not the case, i guess i'll just have to save & exit every time before checking my friend list.


----------



## pietrofu (Aug 27, 2013)

Are you sure going to the home menu is what corrupted your game? It could've been something else.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats on getting a good town!


----------



## Tsuna (Aug 27, 2013)

I should have been clearer in my initial post. I returned to the home menu and closed (not resumed) the game without saving. When I went back into the game immediately after I stopped and  it, It said my save was corrupt. I hope that clears it up!
Not just from home going to the home menu, Going to  the home menu and closing the game.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh no  Sorry that happened to you. But I see that you have some really good villagers, especially Marshall


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh my god. I always do that whenever a villager I don't like decides to move but then all of a sudden decides to stay.. oh nooo. Eep, I hope mine never does that.. I feel so bad for you! I couldn't imagine what I'd do if I ever lost all of my data.. I'd take it so terribly.


----------



## Tsuna (Aug 28, 2013)

@missbunnehful- I did that frequently too, I wonder what I did differently that time. :/ I wish you luck! Hopefully it doesn't happen to you (Or anyone else!!).

On another note, I must be super freaking lucky. ; u ; My game decided to give me MARINA back.
This feels too good to be coincidence! First Marshal and now Marina!?


Look, They moved in beside each other! :'D


They are never leaving my town <3 ; u ;

Truth be told,I actually removed Marina from my current dream list because I felt like it would be near impossible to get her again. (I got my first Marina from ChaosKitten in her giveaway thread a long while ago. Before her popular villager raffles,when it was first come first served. I felt so lucky that day~)


And earlier today, I was shown so much kindness from User Pidjiken~ I can't thank you enough <3 You're awesome! ; u ;

I think I'll make a blog or something for this new town. :'D


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 28, 2013)

Even though the news of you losing your original town is unfortunate, it's a good thing you like Marina and Marshal. They'll keep you company on your new adventures. 

I wish you the best of luck from now on!


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 28, 2013)

Tsuna said:


> @missbunnehful- I did that frequently too, I wonder what I did differently that time. :/ I wish you luck! Hopefully it doesn't happen to you (Or anyone else!!).
> 
> On another note, I must be super freaking lucky. ; u ; My game decided to give me MARINA back.
> This feels too good to be coincidence! First Marshal and now Marina!?
> ...



It's no problem. I'll be getting you those sets you asked for as well. Just let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Neu (Aug 28, 2013)

Tsuna said:


> I should have been clearer in my initial post. I returned to the home menu and closed (not resumed) the game without saving. When I went back into the game immediately after I stopped and  it, It said my save was corrupt. I hope that clears it up!
> Not just from home going to the home menu, Going to  the home menu and closing the game.



Ah, i see. Luckily, i don't use any trick & i will never do. Well, congrats on getting Marina back!

If you want, i can give you 1 completed series for free.
Currently i have completed: minimalist, modern, modern wood, alpine, rococo, pumpkin, regal, astro, stripe, lovely (except phone, i can't give you my phone).
I still have some others, but those are the series that i remember right now.
And, i can't order series like cabana, mermaid, or critter.
I need to order them from catalog first, so you'll have to wait until Pete delivers them.

So, what do you think? Just send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 28, 2013)

If you want her lovely set I have many extra phones.


----------



## Tsuna (Aug 28, 2013)

@Pid- You really don't have to go through the trouble of getting those you know. You've done so much for me already! ; u ;
@Neu- Shot you a pm <3

Also, First blog post- http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?1711-The-start-of-a-new-Beginning 
I've never really used a blog before. I do have a tumblr, but that's just used to follow my favorite artists and like awesome/funny posts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to sleep now, It's 3:30 am! xD


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 28, 2013)

It is no trouble at all. 

I have bells for days anyways.


----------

